# Solved: Windows Clipboard, Missing



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I went into my help files, trying to see how to find the clipboard. I did what it said, and the clipboard was'nt listed. It said if it was'nt listed it could be downloaded from a Windows download site. Does anyone know how to get to the download site to download the clipboard?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The file name is *clipbrd.exe* and would normally by found in c:\windows

If you have a Windows CD or cabinet files on the hard drive you can reinstall it by going to Add/Remove programs > Windows Setup > System Tools.

If it is checked first uncheck it and click "ok" then recheck it and "ok" again on that screen and on the previous. You should be prompted for a Disk or a location to reinstall from.

c:\windows\options\cabs is the typical Win98 location for installed cabinet files if you do not have the CD.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, Rollin' Rog, I'll do that. chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, Rollin' Rog, Tried reinstalling from disk, it came up with a bunch of error messages and said it could'nt access the file from the disk. chuck.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Chuck you marked the thread as "Solved" ... yes? no? 

There are 3rd party clipboard utilities available on the web that many consider superior -- though I don't bother with them myself.

If you want I can probably upload a zipped copy of the Win98 version here for you -- when I'm not on XP.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Rollin' Rog, Yes i marked the other one solved.
I guess i could try a third party clipboard, i can't seem to access mine even from the disk. Thanks, chuck.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Here you go, just download the attachment and unzip it to c:\windows

Then find it and right click on it and select Send To > Desktop as shortcut. You can drag and drop that on your Quicklaunch bar, which is how I use it.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, Rollin' Rog, I appreciate it. chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I unzipped it, and now it's on quick launch, but everytime i click on it, it goes back to where i have to unzip it again. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It sounds like you did not actually move or copy it out of the zip container. Once you do that, so that the path is c:\windows\clipbrd.exe -- right click on that and create a new shortcut.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

:up: chuck.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

:up:


----------

